# Locking/deleting topics without explenation



## demu (Dec 17, 2002)

I saw some locked topics in Off topic forum, the one for snot is example, why close it, nothing was wrong with it?

Suggestion: Admin/Mod to leave a messsage for locking/deleting topic, few extra lines wouldn't hurt, no?

So I don't have to post topics like this.


----------



## baphomet (Dec 17, 2002)

why did they locked the snot topic?


----------



## thebluesnote (Dec 17, 2002)

It became totally offtopic, for one.

Open a new topic "Black metal" or something.


edit: Ok, not "totally". Just simply OT.


----------



## demu (Dec 17, 2002)

Shoot me but it was still a metal topic....


----------



## thebluesnote (Dec 17, 2002)

*shoots* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The topic was about a band called "Snot". Yes, the second line was "metal fans check this thread" or something. The metal fans checked the thread, flamed the guy, then began posting about innovative black metal bands.

I wouldn't have closed that topic, but i gave my opinion about why the topic was closed. And i gave the suggestion of opening a new topic.






edit: Ooops, just noticed it's a poll. Yes, an explanation is needed.


----------



## Konamigo (Dec 17, 2002)

It's so simple to me... two lines of explanations are needed... what the hell


----------



## shaunj66 (Dec 17, 2002)

Personally, I always leave a comment and reason when locking a topic. If you can find an instance where I haven't then let me know, and I will apoligise.
And we hardly ever delete entire topics (very rare if we do) unless the posts in them have been so bad that we don't want any other forum members to see them.

Of course, I vote yes.


----------



## KiVan (Dec 18, 2002)

we don't need to have poll since it's a rule for mods to leave a comment before closing a post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




that has just been a mistake i belive


----------



## Ap0cAl1pS3 (Dec 18, 2002)

i think its a good rule , kivan.......

and yes ,put an explenation for locking/deleting, so that he/she wont do the same mistake again


----------



## Ap0cAl1pS3 (Dec 18, 2002)

sory double post


----------



## thebluesnote (Dec 18, 2002)

Like double-posting...


----------



## Ap0cAl1pS3 (Dec 18, 2002)

i've edited my post ... 

sory, but i have some problems with my 56.6k connection, but soon i'll have adsl and all this probs will be solved .....


----------



## JeX- (Dec 18, 2002)

QUOTE(Ap0cAl1pS3 @ Dec 18 2002 said:


> i've edited my post ...
> 
> sory, but i have some problems with my 56.6k connection, but soon i'll have adsl and all this probs will be solved .....


u should have got ADSL way back ago like me........better late than never.

-T J


----------



## koentje3 (Dec 18, 2002)

Of course they should explain.. but they just say: spam.. and that's it... I think when a topic is closed, it speaks for itself why it is closed.. but they should say why.. 

Hmmm That wasn't right..


----------



## 6Orion (Dec 18, 2002)

You've just deleted my 2 topics.Man this forum has serious problems.OK maybe not but in every other forum every topics is always opened and it is never deleted. &lt;_&lt;


----------



## thebluesnote (Dec 18, 2002)

Hmmm... I'm not a fan of abusing the work of mods in public, so this topic should be closed imho. After all, they work for US. (not United States)
I suggest using the pm service for these kind of things.


----------



## Dark_Firetime (Jan 4, 2003)

Yeah ! i Agree !


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 4, 2003)

QUOTE(thebluesnote @ Dec 18 2002 said:


> Hmmm... I'm not a fan of abusing the work of mods in public, so this topic should be closed imho. After all, they work for US. (not United States)
> I suggest using the pm service for these kind of things.


Exactly!
pm them and you'll know why your topic is closed!
It's so simple....But sometime there is no need of explanation, since some topics are so weird or everybody is flaming each other...


----------



## KiVan (Jan 5, 2003)

QUOTE(6Orion @ Dec 18 2002 said:


> You've just deleted my 2 topics.Man this forum has serious problems.OK maybe not but in every other forum every topics is always opened and it is never deleted. &lt;_&lt;


i find it difficult to believe...
only Admins and Global moderators can delete topics... and they are all trustable people...

are you sure your threads got deleted.. or not just only moved?


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Jan 6, 2003)

I'd like to know why this topic was brought up again.  The consensus is "don't piss off the mods, and they won't close a topic".  It was brought up when one of the metal music threads was closed, and it's been reopened, and the mods have apologized to all involved, saying it was a mistake and that explanation should be given anyway.  We also agree the PM system should be used instead.  Therefore, why is this topic even open?

I'll end with a quote I saw on a shirt the other day, and I think that it's meaning applies here, as well: "Meddle not in the affairs of dragons, for you are crunchy, and good with ketchup."

-Tempest out.-


----------

